# siesta antes de comer



## belén

Hoy estoy preguntona...

Me suena que hay una palabra para denominar a la siesta que se toma antes de comer, según la RAE es:

*siesta **del carnero.* * 1.     * f. La que se duerme antes de la comida del mediodía.




Pero a mi me suena que he oído llamarla de otra manera, incluso me atrevería a decir que era una palabra sola, no formada con "siesta"..

Gracias por vuestras ideas

Be


----------



## pejeman

En México la siesta es después de comer, pero un pisto (siestecita) te lo puedes echar a cualquier hora. (Ojo: No confundir con el norteño pixto, que es un trago de alguna bebida alcohólica.)

Saludos.


----------



## Violeta.74

Hola!

Belén, yo solo la he escuchado y la uso como palabra solitaria.

Creo que de antemano se entiende que la siesta es dormir después de comer. 

Y difiero de que una siesta pueda ser a cualquier hora.

1. - Me eche una siesta (se sabe que es después de comer)

2. Me quedé dormida/o. (lo dices tanto en la mañana o en la tarde/noche, ya que no se sabe a que horas del día sucedió)


----------



## belén

Hola:
Parece que no me he explicado bien 

La siesta, a secas, creo que todos tenemos claro qué es y cuándo se hace.

Lo que estoy buscando yo es una palabra que designa una cabezadita que se da antes de comer, según la RAE es la "siesta del carnero" pero a mi me suena haber oído una palabra solamente para describirla.

Gracias de todos modos por vuestras aportaciones.


----------



## Lullaby_

Pues yo siempre la he llamado "la siesta del burro"!


----------



## pejeman

Lullaby_ said:


> Pues yo siempre la he llamado "la siesta del burro"!


 
Me has hecho recordar la "siesta del perro", y hallé lo siguiente:

"Sinforoso sigue echando su siesta. Lejos está de saber que ha inspirado en los humanos “la siesta del perro” que es aquella que uno se toma valiéndole madre el calor, el trabajo, el lugar y la hora. Como aquél que despierta con una tremenda cruda, va y pasa lista a la escuela o checa su tarjeta de trabajo y a la primeraoportunidad se escapa a tirar _coyotita_ en cualquier parte: a tomar la siesta del perro. "

http://alejandrogarcia.blogspot.com/2004/06/la-vera-historia-del-perro-sinforoso.html

Nota: Para mí, un "coyotito" es un sueño corto que uno descabeza después de despertar en la mañana; el que es "de sólo cinco minutitos". Pero también se le dice "coyotito" a un sueño de corta duración a cualquier hora del día.


----------



## Betildus

belén said:


> Lo que estoy buscando yo es una palabra que designa una cabezadita que se da antes de comer, según la RAE es la "siesta del carnero" pero a mi me suena haber oído una palabra solamente para describirla.


 
¿No es *dormitar* **?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Para mí la siesta es a cualquier hora de la tarde, y no necesariamente después de comer (vaya, puede echarse una siesta en ayunas).

El coyotito también lo había oído, pero lo de pisto no. Como dice Pejeman, acá un pisto es un trago (y lo escribimos pisto, así).


----------



## elcampet

Pues yo coincido con pejeman, en México es común llamarle "siesta de perro" a la que uno se toma durante la mañana.
Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

Lullaby_ said:


> Pues yo siempre la he llamado "la siesta del burro"!



Yo también.


----------



## mirx

Te recomiendo que te quedes con tu carnero.


----------



## Violeta.74

Betildus said:


> ¿No es *dormitar* **?


 
Yo concuerdo con Betildus: si duermes a cualquier hora del día sería dormitar, sólo añadiendo que es poco tiempo menos de 40 minutos.




ToñoTorreón said:


> Para mí la siesta es a cualquier hora de la tarde, y no necesariamente después de comer (vaya, puede echarse una siesta en ayunas).
> 
> Bueno con ese argumento si.
> 
> El coyotito también lo había oído, pero lo de pisto no. Como dice Pejeman, acá un pisto es un trago (y lo escribimos pisto, así).


 
De acuerdo, *pisto* no he escuchado para connotar siesta.

Pero lo que si escucho es *jeta* (pero no pinta en la DRAE) y es domir a cualquier hora del día y posiblemente un dormir más largo que una siesta.

*- *¿*Por qué no llamaste?*
*- Disculpa, me quede jetón/jetona*




elcampet said:


> Pues yo coincido con pejeman, en México es común llamarle "siesta de perro" a la que uno se toma durante la mañana.
> Saludos.


 

Jamás escuchada. Pero tiene mucho sentido, los perros duermen a eso de las 9 de la mañana.


----------



## pejeman

Violeta.74 said:


> De acuerdo, *pisto* no he escuchado para connotar siesta.


 
En el D.F. vine a conocer esta palabra, que aparece en el DRAE:

*echar, *o* echarse, un pisto*

*1. *locs. verbs. coloqs._ Méx._ Dormir la siesta.


Saludozzzzzz.


----------



## Tige

Yo he oído llamar "la siesta del borrego" a la que uno/a se echa antes de comer. También está "la siesta de la cucharilla" para una siestecilla corta, pero en este caso no es antes de la comida necesariamente.
Saludos!!


----------



## lilus

pejeman said:


> En México la siesta es después de comer, pero un pisto (siestecita) te lo puedes echar a cualquier hora. (Ojo: No confundir con el norteño pixto, que es un trago de alguna bebida alcohólica.)
> 
> Saludos.



En el Norte de México yo lo he escuchado así:

*pisto*:  bebida alcohólica, un trago pues.

Echarse una *pistojeada* o una *jeta*:  una *siesta*.  Como esa del perro. . . ya sea porque está uno desvelado, porque hace mucho calor, porque le bajó la bilirrubina o porque simplemente se le antojó.  El punto es que la siesta es una ¿se puede decir actividad?  voluntaria con el fin de descansar o de echar la hueva (o gueva como se dice en el Norte del mismo país). 

Pero *dormitar *y *cabecear*, casi siempre son involuntarios, por falta de sueño o de fatiga.  
¿Cuántos accidentes no hay porque alguien cabeceó estando al volante?.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Pues parece que hay bastantes animalitos dormilones... y ya que hemos mencionado al carnero, al perro, y al burro, pues les traigo una más: *dormir la mona*. Que es cuando uno duerme al día siguiente de una buena (¿o mala?) borrachera. 

Saludos,


----------



## Khali

Respuesta para Belén (un poco tardía pero recién veo la pregunta)
A la siesta antes de comer se la llama "canóniga".  Encontré la palabra haciendo la "claringrilla" del diario Clarin de Buenos Aires


----------



## belén

¡Qué agradable sorpresa! 
La verdad es que podría perfectamente ser esta la palabra que estuve buscando en su momento. Así que mil gracias por tu aportación.


----------



## hosec

Hola:

Para mí siempre ha sido, la de antes de comer,  _del borrego_, _del carnero_ o _del canónigo_; jamás oí lo _del perro_ o _del burro._ Si es muy breve, independientemente de la hora del día, _se echa un clis_ o _se queda uno clisado_ (_eclipsado_ > _clisado_, de donde _clisar_ y _clis_)

Salud


----------



## Juanco

En nuestra zona la llamamos el "clisico". Vamos a echar un clisico, justo después del desayuno. Proviene de la palabra eclipse... te quedas "eclipsao" 
saludos Jco


----------



## Mangato

Khali said:


> Respuesta para Belén (un poco tardía pero recién veo la pregunta)
> A la siesta antes de comer se la llama "canóniga". Encontré la palabra haciendo la "claringrilla" del diario Clarin de Buenos Aires


 
Sí, además de lasiesta del, perro, borrego, carnero, también se le llama la siesta del canónigo o del abad.

http://www.acanomas.com/Diccionario-Espanol/65723/CANONIGA.htm


----------



## Calambur

*Hola, foristas:*
*Buscando "sinforoso!" me encontré con este viejo hilo y, ya que estamos, lo revivo.*


Khali said:


> Respuesta para Belén (un poco tardía pero recién veo la pregunta)
> A la siesta antes de comer se la llama "canóniga". Encontré la palabra haciendo la "claringrilla" del diario Clarín de Buenos Aires
> *¡Muy bien! Para algo tienen que servir los diarios...*


La *siesta antes del almuerzo* (o de comer a mediodía) *se llama* así: *canóniga*.

Sin mirar diccionarios, me atrevería a decir que *siesta* viene de *sexta*, una de las horas canónicas que coincidía (creo, y no sé si se la sigue llamando así) aproximadamente con el mediodía.

Las horas eran denominadas: maitines, laudes, prima, tercia, sexta, nona, vísperas, y completas. (O sea que cada una designaba un período de tres horas, a contar desde la medianoche -seguro que alguien me va a retrucar esto, pero-).

Es altamente probable (digo yo) que los ministros de dios durmieran un ratito antes de comer (¡total, para lo que tenían que hacer!).

Como sea, para mí una siesta puede ser a cualquier hora (pero tal vez es cosa mía).

-------

Como dije antes, llegué aquí de casualidad.
Lo que estaba buscando es el significado de *sinforoso, a.* y me acerqué por este mensaje.


pejeman said:


> Me has hecho recordar la "siesta del perro", y hallé lo siguiente:
> 
> "*Sinforoso* sigue echando su siesta...


 
Tengo mis "sospechas" acerca del significado de *sinforoso*, pero no quiero condicionarlos.

¿Debo abrir otro hilo o será posible que me respondan en éste?

(Para los curiosos, en _El arte de la resurrección_, de Hernán Rivera Letelier, hay una gallina llamada Sinforosa).

Muchas gracias, desde ya.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Retomando el tema:

En casa de la abuela, solía (yo) hacer la siesta del cordero, antes de comer.
En Catalunya.
De las mejores después de una mañana pletórica de actividades físicas.


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

pejeman said:


> Me has hecho recordar la "siesta del perro", y hallé lo siguiente:
> 
> "Sinforoso sigue echando su siesta. Lejos está de saber que ha inspirado en los humanos “la siesta del perro” que es aquella que uno se toma valiéndole madre el calor, el trabajo, el lugar y la hora. Como aquél que despierta con una tremenda cruda, va y pasa lista a la escuela o checa su tarjeta de trabajo y a la primeraoportunidad se escapa a tirar _coyotita_ en cualquier parte: a tomar la siesta del perro. "
> 
> http://alejandrogarcia.blogspot.com/2004/06/la-vera-historia-del-perro-sinforoso.html
> 
> Nota: Para mí, un "coyotito" es un sueño corto que uno descabeza después de despertar en la mañana; el que es "de sólo cinco minutitos". Pero también se le dice "coyotito" a un sueño de corta duración a cualquier hora del día.


 
Difiero un poco ya que _coyotito_ también es aquélla persona que merodea en las afueras del Montepío** . . . . 

pero . . . . . . . . .¿Echarse una dormidita?

**Montepío  (Casa de Don Pedro Romero de Terreros, Conde de Regla)


----------



## Bashti

Por estos lares la cabezadita antes de comer se llama "siesta del borrego" (o del cordero) aunque no sé por qué. La de antes de cenar, "siesta del diplomático", que tiene bastante sentido cuando se tiene prevista una aburridísima cena protocolaria.

Se puede "echar una cabezada" a cualquier hora del día, más bien en un sofá o en un sillón cómodo. La siesta implica, a mi manera de ver, tumbarse en la cama. Camilo José Cela, premio Nobel, hablaba de la siesta "de padrenuestro, pìjama y orinal".


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

También he oido "la siesta de la burra".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## chimalli

JuanitooCarlos said:


> Difiero un poco ya que _coyotito_ también es aquélla persona que merodea en las afueras del Montepío** . . . .
> 
> pero . . . . . . . . .¿Echarse una dormidita?
> 
> **Montepío  (Casa de Don Pedro Romero de Terreros, Conde de Regla)



Yo siempre he escuchado en diminutivo a la forma de referirse a una siesta: 'Echarse un coyotito'.
El que merodea en el monte de piedad o el que pasa a los migrantes al otro lado es 'coyote', a secas. 

Por cierto, llegué aquí buscando el origen del termino 'coyotito' para referirse a un periodo breve de sueño.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Buenas noches.

Mi suegro, que es natural de un pueblo de la provincia de Murcia (España), suela echar la "siesta del borrego". Normalmente comíamos sobre las dos de la tarde y él, a eso de la una, se sentaba en un sillón, unía sus manos entrelazando los dedos y los subía para apoyar la barbilla, y se quedaba dormido (también se dice quedarse "clisao").

Saludos


----------



## lenesc

¿Y ya tenéis pegacín? Típicamente asturiano, a cualquier hora... También dicen pegazu.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Por Murcia y sureste español, tal como ha dicho PacoAladroque, siesta del borrego. Nadie llamaría a eso dormitar, que se hace a otras horas del día. La del borrego, 15 o 20 minutos antes de comer, es gloriosa, sobre todo en verano.


----------



## gabbytaa

¡Que curioso! En mi vida había escuchado todos estos términos. Por acá la conocemos como "pestañita". "Voy a echarme una pestañita". Y no es una siesta como tal. Es un descanso de no más de 5 ó 6 minutos. Que por cierto es delicioso ya que te sabe a gloria ese descanso. La podemos hacer antes de comer si llegamos muy cansados o después de comer si no tenemos mucho tiempo para tomar una siesta. La diferencia entre "pestañita" y "siesta" es el tiempo que tomamos para cada una.

Saludos


----------



## Grux

A la pequeña cabezadita antes de comer yo siempre la he oído llamar "la siesta del burro".


----------



## crocante

Grux said:


> A la pequeña cabezadita antes de comer yo siempre la he oído llamar "la siesta del burro".



Yo a esa maravilla no le había puesto nombre, hasta que un día un familiar (rama externa de la familia, de por ahí de La Mancha) dijo: "¡anda ya, que ése se esté echando la siesta del burro".  Y suena un poco ofensivo, pero, cuando, por ejemplo, vienes de viaje un domingo (antes de llegar a comer a casa) y te entra esa "dormilera" dices , burro o burra, pero ¡qué gusto¡


----------



## Lampiste

Hola:

Como he vivido en varios puntos de la Península, no recuerdo ahora en dónde oí llamar a la cabezada que se echa antes de la comida _*siesta del fraile*_. Y es la expresión que yo siempre utilizo en estos casos.

Ramón Sáchez Ocaña, un periodista muy conocido por aquí, especializado en temas de salud, dice en esta página:

Lo que es curioso es el *origen de palabra siesta*.Ya no se duerme la “hora sexta”, que eran las doce del mediodia. Los monjes se levantaban a las 6 de la mañana. Seis horas después, es decir, a la hora sexta, se les servía la comida. Tras el refrigerio de las doce, “sexteaban” y en muchas ocasiones se adormilaban durante la meditación. Ése es el origen.

Coincide, pues, con lo que dijeron *Hosec *y* Mangato *en 2.008, confirmado y ampliado posteriormente por *Calambur*.

Y ahora entiendo por qué se le llama de ese modo: no es, como yo creía, porque los frailes duerman antes de la comida, sino por la hora aproximada en que sestean (anterior en tiempo a la hora de nuestra comida, que suele ser a partir de las 2 p. m.).

Saludos. 

Del binomio _siesta-fraile_ deja constancia este dicho popular: _Si quieres matar a un  fraile, quítale la siesta y dale de comer tarde. _(Aunque se ha invertido el orden para que rime, digo yo).
.
*Edito: *Parece que esta página no quiere salir algunas veces. En tal caso, se puede copiar/pegar http://atusalud.blogs.diezminutos.es/2012/07/13/tiempo-de-siesta/


----------

